# Crabbing in Pensacola/Pensacola Beach



## Anydayfishingisagoodday (Mar 23, 2014)

Hello and good morning all. I am wanting to take my kids crabbing. I have the crab nets, but I am wondering what is the best time of year to go crabbing, where are the best areas to crab. Do you need a light? (what kinds are the best??). I believe I read that there is a 10 gallon limit a day? What time of day is the best? evenings/nights/daytime?? 

Thank you


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

Find a place on the sound side that has grass beds. Stop by the fish market and get some good sized snapper or grouper heads. Put the heads at the edge of the grass beds. The crabs will come out to get on the heads.
Meanwhile, you can walk around thru the grass beds and look for crabs while waiting. Check the heads every 5 or 10 minutes. 
Be careful of sting rays buried in the sand. 
Early in the morning before the sun gets up good and silouhettes you is the best time.
Be aware that you do need a fishing license but if you are a resident , you can get one of those free shoreline license. I guess they are still free, not sure.


----------



## hikeditandlikedit (Jun 8, 2014)

Went a few weeks ago at night on the GB side of the sound and found plenty of crabs but all of them were too small! I did spook two nice looking redfish while wading.


----------

